# necrophagia's the word



## colddigger (Apr 10, 2007)

when I was putting in some food for my Budwing nymph it looked as if it were lunging at the fly but instead it grabbed a corpse of an earlier chewed on insect and started eating it. I fed it while holding its container and that may very well be what caused it to attack the dead animal, just an interesting little experience I wanted to share. Also, is it okay for the nymph to have eaten it? the body was from at least 6 hours before...


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

It's fine. Just blind luck it grabbed the old fly instead.


----------

